# Second black neck collar for me



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Hunted a field that has held lots of birds through out the spring season.
Was lucky enough to have this bad boy come into the spread, great way to end my season. I spotted the collar before I pulled up on it.



















Here are a few nice blues from the spring season.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

Sweet collar and white bellied blue!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Awsome pics!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Congrats on the band and Great pics.....I also good looking "swamp collie". Here is one of my favorite pics of my golden....










[/img]


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Great Pic's guys!

Congrates on the band Bro!!


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Here is one of my favorites of the spring, Sahara bringing back nice old bird.










One more white bellied blue for you WBB lovers!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Again.....great pic's.

I love photos of goldens with feather in the mouth.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

goldens can retrieve geese?! how did you get it to do that? :beer:

Nice pics!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Great job spotting that collar and the dog pictures are beautiful!!


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

That second pic of the WBB's is sweet! Awesome pics!


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Awesome!! :beer:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Great pics! Congrats on the collar. :thumb:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice looking collar Reg!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Great pics. And good job on that band. How did it get broke? Did it get shot? Was it there before or what?


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Some guys have all the luck, congratualtions! :beer:


----------



## desert setter (Oct 15, 2005)

Congrats! That is a fine looking Golden Retriever!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

love the second pic with the bird still alive!


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

Was that bird banded Louisiana???


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Beautiful dog, sure wish I had one of my own. And awesome geese!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Congrats on the collar Bro. Great pics again, amazing retriever pics! I wish my dog wasnt so camrea shy.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

snow123geese said:


> Great pics. And good job on that band. How did it get broke? Did it get shot? Was it there before or what?


I could not find the missing piece from the collar. I think the collar had been missing that part of it before I shot it, because of the edges being rounded and not sharp.
Thanks for all the comments guys.


----------



## twdjr (Dec 11, 2006)

Great hunt & nice way to end the season. Congrats, on the collar.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

congrats and nice pics.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Here is another picture from the spring, sheet water RULES!!!!


----------

